# Cats who do not want you to play the piano



## Mister Meow (10 mo ago)

This is a thinly disguised attempt to get some cute cat videos into the forum, like this one:


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

There are other videos of the lady and the cat on youtube-


----------



## Mister Meow (10 mo ago)

😺 That cat does not seem to like Chopin. 🤔


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Mister Meow said:


> 😺 That cat does not seem to like Chopin. 🤔


🐶 There is also a dog that hates Mahler


----------



## RandallPeterListens (Feb 9, 2012)

I once had a cat who asked me if he could take piano lessons. As you might imagine, it was very difficult to find a teacher willing to give lessons to Smoky. Her charge per lesson was so high I had to say no. That cat harbored a grudge against me the rest of its life. 
Perhaps something similar is going on in that first video above. It's probably a toss-up - cat psychologists are as expensive as piano teachers.


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

…


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

When I was in music school, I had a cat that would jump in my lap when I was practicing classical guitar. It was pretty funny because she would jump into my lap between my body and the guitar, and then when she got situated, she'd sit up and look over the bout of the guitar and stare at the music stand like I was. So I'd be playing and then her head would come up and she'd be sitting there like she was ready to turn pages for me or something.

I remember one day, for some reason, she actually pounced at the music stand. The force of her jump made the stand start to lean backward and she was stuck with her back paws on my knee, front paws on the falling stand, and she was stretching out like a drawbridge until the stand finally went over.

too bad we didn't have video cameras back in 1984 or I'd have a video


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

This thread reminds me of this internet classic. Still brings a smile to my face.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Merl said:


> This thread reminds me of this internet classic. Still brings a smile to my face.



Yes but that's processed. Dogs are real musicians

dog plays piano and sing - YouTube

Even chickens can do better than that stupid cat

Reynols - 10.000 Chickens' Symphony, Part 1 - YouTube


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Merl said:


> This thread reminds me of this internet classic. Still brings a smile to my face.


Oh, the times of the Netscape Navigator browser and Alta Vista searches!


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

To those who haven't heard the Catcerto: Here it is:

CATcerto. ORIGINAL PERFORMANCE. Mindaugas Piecaitis, Nora The Piano Cat - YouTube


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

The cat I grew up with, Georgie, used to love piano music. Any time anyone played the piano, she'd jump up on top of the lid and lay down, with a purr and a blissful look.


----------



## verandai (Dec 10, 2021)

Mandryka said:


> Yes but that's processed. Dogs are real musicians
> 
> dog plays piano and sing - YouTube
> 
> ...


Definetly the dog has to yowl because the piano is out of tune


----------

